# Pictures of TUNA



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damn dexter yall killed em'. email me and tell me where you were. i dont know how i missed you last weekend. we were out there


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish :clap


----------



## Landlubber (Oct 5, 2007)

I see that you fished just like i told you to. I knew if you would just listen for once that you could catch some fish! 

Looks like a good trip....Hope I can get away soon!


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>I see that you fished just like i told you to. I knew if you would just listen for once that you could catch some fish! 

Looks like a good trip....Hope I can get away soon! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Actually I forgot to tell you! I borrowed your boat, your fishing tackle,and followed all your advice.I really do appraciate the help.Oh yeah,I also borrowed your credit card.Do not worry I did not use it.We just left the boat on empty.Make sure to gas up before you go back out.


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that is a nice yeller fin!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

AHI........nice fish. :clap


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------

